# Finacard



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Just bought a big bale of finacard for the first time as I fancied trying something new. Has anyone used it before? How long does it tend to take to deliver?

the only thing I'm worried about is the rats kicking it out all over the floor through the explorer! I'm going to have to try and make some sort of carrier around the edges seeing as there's nowhere on earth that does reasonably priced trays!

Also would it be OK for dwarf hams to use?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use finacard, mine lasts about 2-3 months in a Ferplast XL base.
I did get through it quickly when I had the explorer because of the two bases and the fact I couldn't put it down deep enough as it got kicked out the explorer. I used to line the base with newspaper first then added the finacard on top but I found I was having to clean them out every 4-5 days. 

Delivery is next day, well it is when I order it.

I use it for my hamster and mice but I must admit the mice prefer megazorb so i now use that for them and megazorb for hammie.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I have a bale, it's huge!!! It shouldn't take any more than 5 days max. My girls love it. Especially the big chunks they can shred! It's perfectly safe for any pet, so you can use it forr your hammie. The bales are massive though!

You could attach correx strips around the cage to stop any spills. I find my girls don't really kick this stuff around much, but thar might be because they don't do much kicking up of anything XD


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just ordered some for my animals too for the first time.

I think it takes up to 5 days or something to arrive which is a bit long imo.

Mine still says it's pending and I ordered it on Sunday.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh really. Thanks for the answers. I think if I can make the barrier it will work well. If not it will be a disaster!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never known delivery to take 5 days mine comes next day delivery


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you pay for delivery though ?

As my postage was free.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No it was £13 from the finacard site delivery included.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Don't know why it takes up to 5 days then for some and not for you.

Do you live next door lol.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol it's strange


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Well it is day3 and still it says order pending.

I hope they hurry up and get on with it as I was hoping to get it before the weekend.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

How can you tell whether it'e pending?


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

chrisd said:


> How can you tell whether it'e pending?


Log in and check your accounts.

I assume you signed up?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

ah yes, mine too is pending.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

What day did you order yours. I did it on Sunday.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I only ordered yesterday so its not too bad. I'm assuming they probably don't get enough orders to warrant sending out every day and probably just send out a couple of trucks a week or something.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm.........you could be right.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

My order has been sent.

Should receive it tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Mine's still pending 

Guess my theory of a few pick ups a week was wrong


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

mine normally arrives quite quickly. i love finacard and so do the boys.


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

It's come and all animals cleaned out and using finacard .

This stuff is fantastic and it really spreads. I've barely touched the surface lol.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Pictures wanted of happy occupants in new substrate!


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

My niece would have to do that as I am thick when it comes to taking pictures and posting them on here.

Hence why I have posted any of my animals before now.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

My order is finally in the explorer/all over the floor around the explorer!

I like the substrate and I can tell that the girls like it too as I have caught them sleeping in the finacard lol. I would like to be able to make it deeper so they can have more to burrow through and hide under but the trays hold me back from that!

Overall very pleased with it and so are the ratties!


----------

